# KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit



## Lesso (20. Oktober 2010)

*KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Hallo Leute,
ich werde demnächst eine ziemlich lange Autofahrt machen und wollte darauf meine Xbox zum Zocken mitnehmen.
Mein vater hat einen Spannungswandler für mich der ganze 300Watt Leistung bringt und an den Zigarettenanzünder angeschlossen wird.

Meine Frage also: kann ich damit meine Xbox, einen kleinen Bildschirm und paar Boxen an den Wandler (mit Verteilerdose) anschließen?
Bzw. hat das negative Folgen?
Vllt. zu viel Belastung für die Autobattarie?

Grüße, Chris


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Der Autobatterie macht das nichts aus wenn du schnell genug fährst, also mein Lappi hält das Teil locker aus (140W) ich denke probieren geht über studieren


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Laptop mit 140W?!   klar^^

Also die Batterie wird auf jeden Fall schneller leer sein, steht das nicht im Boardbuch wie viel man dran anschließen darf an den Stecker?


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

wenn du immer langsamer fährst weil die xbox zuviel strom zieht weißt du bescheid.. ne eigentlich sollte bei überlast die sicherung rausfliegen, also einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Hmm das sollte man glaube ich ausrechnen können...

P=U*I    

Also mal angenommen:  P ist gesucht    U=12V     I=40A (nur ein Beispielwert)

Also P= 40A*12V
      P= 480W

Also sollte die Batterie 480Watt bereit stellen können Theoretisch...wie es in der Praxis aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

ähm nebenbei, es kommt hier mehr darauf an was die lichtmaschine leistet. weil wenn die nicht genug leistet, und bei 180kmh auf der bahn nach 2h die batterie auch noch leer ist hat man ein problem, so ganz ohne abs, bremsverstärker, servolenkung.. ist mal dem vater eines freundes passiert, war nicht lustig.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Hehe da hast du auch wieder recht...

Aber es gibt auch so Akku bzw. Batteriewächter, die man dazwischen koppeln kann


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

ich würd mal googlen, nach den worten autohersteller und typ, motorisierung und bj und lichtmaschine, um an die technische daten zu kommen.


----------



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Schau einfach, was für eine Sicherung für den Zigarettenanzünder drinnen ist, prinzipiell sollten langfristig auf jeden Fall über 1000W, kurzzeitig (via Batterie) auch über 5000W möglich sein

Die Sicherung wird aber sicher davor begrenzen, ich schätze, bei ~500W


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Standart bei den Lichtmaschinen dürfte wohl um die 100A liegen (ca 1300 bis 1400W)

Die Absicherung des Anzünders könnt mit Glück bei 30A liegen (ca 400W) mit Pech auch nur 10A, wenn ich mir bei manchen Autos die Zuleitung anschau, auch zurecht.

Der Umrichter würde bei guter Auslastung ca 25A futtern, kommt es wohl darauf an, was Konsole und co futtern.

Nicht zu vergessen ist, dass sich meisst mehrere Geräte im Auto die eine Sicherung teilen.
Z.b. kann am Anzünder auch das Autoradio etc hängen, das hängt aber meisst vom Autohersteller ab.

Als Fazit würd ich sagen, das etwas moderne Autos diesen Verbrauch locker ausgleichen können, eher würd ich mir Sorgen machen, dass entweder die Zuleitung kocht oder du alle 15 min die Sicherung tauschst


----------



## Lesso (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Hmm danke für eure Tips soweit 
Ich schau mal nach aber heute komme ich an den Wagen nicht mehr ran.
Wird aber denke ich machbar sein.
Es geht um einen VW T5 (neustes Modell).
Da sollte die Lichtmaschine genug Leistung bieten?!


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

kommt auf den motor an.


----------



## Lesso (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Naja ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Experte, aber ist auf jeden Fall ein Diesel mit Turbo.
Wir haben den direkt von VW tunen lassen. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht völlig irre hat der Bus 370 PS...bin mir da zu 99,9% sicher.


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

denke sollte genug haben. aber nix geht über testen.


----------



## Garnorh198 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

300 Watt ist eine Standardleistung für Zigarettenanzünder, wenn du mehr brauchst, solltest du ein Extrakabel an die Batterie klemmen. Die Batterie selber wird nur belastet, wenn der Motor nicht an ist, sonst stellt die Lichtmaschine die Leistung zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyBanana (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Standart bei den Lichtmaschinen dürfte wohl um die 100A liegen (ca 1300 bis 1400W)


oh nein 
selbst der 1.5l clio eines freundes hat schon eine 160A drinnen

@Te 
du solltest vieleicht mal schauen welche Sicherung fürn zigarettenanzünder drinn ist.
Außerdem stellt sich die Frage ob dein Wechselrichter "schön" genug für die xbox richtet


----------



## Z28LET (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Die meisten Steckdosen, welche man in heutigen Autos ordern kann, haben nicht mehr als 140-150 Watt!
Also ich denke, ein Zigarettenanzünder liefert da auch nicht mehr, vorallem auf Dauer!
Schöne wenn ne grosse Lichtmaschiene und Batterie drin ist, bringt aber nix, wenn der Anzünder/Steckdose und die Kabel nicht für mehr ausgelegt sind!


----------



## bleifuß90 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Zigarettenanzünder sind in der Regel mit 20A ausgelegt. 20A * 12V = 240W. Das dürfte für dein Wandler bei großer Last zu wenig sein. Hier währe es empfehlenswert direkt ein eigenes Kabel für den Wandler einzuziehen. Außerdem solltest du darauf achten das du den Wandler nicht zu stark belastest. XBox und Monitor ziehen schon einiges. Als Faustregel kann man sagen das man für Dauerlast nicht mehr wie 3/4 der Maximallast  fahren sollte. Sonst könnte dein Wandler überhitzen. Gute Wandler schalten dann einfach ab, Billigprodukte zerstören sich da auch gern selber.


----------



## Larson (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

So leid es mir tut kann ich dir sagen dass, das nicht funktionieren wird mit dem Umrichter. 

Da er die 300 Watt nur kurzzeitig bereit stellen kann, 150 Watt vermutlich auf dauer. 

Daher denke ich wird die XBOX nicht einmal starten. Da das Netzteil beim einschalten kurzzeitig sehr viel Strom zieht, und der Wechselrichter auf überlast geht.


----------



## Lesso (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Der Wandler hat einen Peakload von 600 Watt und läuft standart bei 300 Watt.


----------



## 4clocker (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Wieviel Strom zieht denn eine XBOX maximal? Steht normalerweise hinten drauf.
Bei der alten PS3 würde das nämlich nix werden, die hat max 1.8 Ampere bei 220V


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*



4clocker schrieb:


> Bei der alten PS3 würde das nämlich nix werden, die hat max 1.8 Ampere bei 220V



Wie kommen eigentlich immer alle auf 220V ? In Deutschland und restlichen Europa ist das Stromnetz bei 230V seit guten 30 jahren  


Allerdings ich wär bisl vorsichtig mit der Dauerbelastung von Zigarettenanzünder, die sind meist nämlich nicht für hohe dauerbelastungen ausgelegt, ich hab schon so manch verschmorte Buchse vom Zigarettenanzünder gesehen. Meist sind die auch nur mit dünnen kabel angeschlossen. 

Ich würde hier bei der VAG mal anfragen mit wieviel Watt man die Buchse dauerbelasten kann, nur so kannst auf der sicheren seite sein kein Kabelbrand auszulösen.


----------



## Larson (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*



Lesso schrieb:


> Der Wandler hat einen Peakload von 600 Watt und läuft standart bei 300 Watt.




Ok dann rechnen wir mal schnell wie viel Ampere da drüber rauschen.

300W / 13,8V = 21,74A Hierbei fehlen aber noch mindestens 10% - 20% verlust.

 Das hält kein Zigarettenanzünder aus. Du müsstest woll direkt an die Batterie.


----------



## faibel (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Wenn (ja WENN) er mit 20A abgesichert ist dann ist das kein Problem. 
Einfach mal nach Auslösecharakteristik googlen .....



> Ich würde hier bei der VAG mal anfragen mit wieviel Watt man die Buchse  dauerbelasten kann, nur so kannst auf der sicheren seite sein kein  Kabelbrand auszulösen.


Du kannst keinen Kabelbrand auslösen wenn nicht an der Sicherung gefummelt wurde denn genau diese ist dazu da die Leitung zu schützen.

@TE: Nachschauen was für eine Sicherung verbaut ist sonst wird hier nur im dunklen gestochert ohne einen wirklichen Nährwert zu erhalten. Dann auch mal informieren was die XBox so im Betrieb zieht inkl. Monitor.


----------



## Tobucu (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: KFZ Zigarettenazünder - Belastbarkeit*

Ich hab auch ein Spannungswandler und bei dem steht  beim Anschluss am Zigarettenanzünder 150 Watt, dierekt Anschluß an der Batterie 300 Watt.
Ein Blick in die Handbücher vom Wagen und Spannungswandler könnten helfen.


----------

